

Xerox Star demo - kevin_morrill
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYvxgNhUwBk

======
kevin_morrill
Pretty amazing when you think of how many ideas that the industry spent the
next 15 years developing were already present here.

Check out part 2 at
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jttq6F6o_J4&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jttq6F6o_J4&feature=related)

And also id Software eat your heart out:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7chDIySXK2Q&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7chDIySXK2Q&feature=related)

